# Introducing Hotrod!



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello, I'm new one here.

My name is Roxie, and I ride western. Speed events. I'm 20 years old. 

This is my 1, and a 1/2 year old stud colt, Hotrod. He is a reg. Paint. He is about 15hh tall.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very pretty. I like him.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohh! I love baldies! He's so awesome looking : )


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you 

I am leaving him a stud. 
He already has the idea of neck reining.
He is the last stud that carries the Jesse James bloodline.
I'd hate to cut it.
He is 15hh, and only a year and a 1/2 old..!!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome  He is so gorgeous! He'll throw some wonderful babies!!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see his foals!
He will definetly throw color 

He also has the lethal white gene..


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh he does? I didn't think that was a good thing though... well the "lethal" doesn't sound good, I should say... what exactly is that (obviously I don't own paints lol)


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, a lethal white foal has a very slim chance of living.
It can be born with a whole lot or defects, or twisted guts :-(

If it does live.
It is a very lucky foal.
I think lethal white is gorgeous, but dangerous.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

oh, thats scary....


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, it is.. 
I've got people wanting to breed to him when he's old enough.
It would be cool to see a healthy lethal white foal.

He has awesome barrel racing, cattle working & reining blood. He is also very well mannered for a young stud.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Your colt is a very nice looking guy, but why would you breed him KNOWING he actually has the gene that causes Lethal White? Even a mare that has no color, can pass on Lethal White to her foal, because unless tested, there's no way of knowing she's a carrier.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

If he has the lethal white I would probably let people know they should have their mare tested before breeding. It would be sad to think you were going to have a gorgeous, healthy foal only to loose a baby very shortly after/during birth. Good luck with him. He is a pretty boy.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He's cute. 

But why the heck would you breed him knowing you could have foals born with all sorts of defects (if that is true, I know nothing about lethal white) Is that real fair to the colt? 

You need to put your wants behind the comfort of the animals.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

he seems decent but I dont think he looks to be stud material! especially if he carries the lethal white gene.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh and you said he knows how to neck rein?! You aren't riding him are you?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Very pretty.. But imho I would geld him, it is to risky for the possibility of a lethal white. But hey, he is your horse, your choice.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone knows he has the lethal white gene. I neck rein him from the ground, but I've ridden him bareback for 20 minutes a week. My vet said it was alright. You have your opinions, and I have mine. You don't even know the horse so you can't even say whether he's stud material or not. I did put my wants before him. So you have no right even saying that. These people came to me wanting to breed. A lethal white foal has a good chance of living and being perfectly healthy too.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

He has a 1 out of 10 chance od throwing a lethal white foal.

He's my horse.


(Sentence removed by moderator)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Interesting looking boy.

However, I gotta say, I think you're making a pretty darn irresponsible decision by keeping him a stallion. Really.
Colour and bloodlines are absolutely useless if all you're doing with the foals is throwing them outback. 

You do NOT get a healthy lethal white foal. They DIE. That's it.
That's hardly fair to the foal, or the mare who's got to bear that pregnancy and deal with emotional stress after. 

As for riding a 1 1/2 year old, I won't go there. But if your vet said it's okay, get a new one.

I understand he's your horse, and it's your choice, but in my opinon, in regards to riding and keeping him a stallion, it's a poorly educated, very selfish decision, and I seriously think you should reconsider.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> He has a 1 out of 10 chance od throwing a lethal white foal.
> 
> He's my horse.
> 
> ...


 
Hey...a lot of people on this forum will jump down your back fairly quickly when it comes to breeding, especially when it comes to something like LW. Heck, I'm one of those people. Just don't be so defensive about it...these are only our opinions, of course you're going to do what you want regardless. And if that means taking a gamble with the lethal white, then once again that's your perrogative. Remember we're not attacking you, we only have the horse's and his potential offspring's best interests at heart.

IMO, he's a nice horse, but would make an even nicer gelding. If I was in your shoes I'd have to seriously ask myself just what about him would make his offspring worth anything. In a world overrun with unwanted horses, everyone needs to think twice before breeding. Especially from young studs who have yet to accomplish anything and are pretty average, conformation-wise.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree, get a new vet.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

If you want to breed him then all power to you. I would have prerequisite of having the mares checked first. 
I don't understand you wanting a lethal white foal. Their called lethal whites for a reason.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not irresponsible.
If was was to breed him, the foals will be worth something.
My friend owns his sire, dam, and siblings.
They are all very good, well mannered horses. 
Who have made it pretty far in shows, and barrel races.
I would not be breeding for no reason.
If I even decide to breed.

I will not geld him. He is just fine as a stallion.
I have enough experience to handle him.
The person I bought him from is the only one I will breed too.
It was the deal when I bought him.
He gets breeding rights.
I will not breed to anyone else. 
It was only a thought that I didn't expect to act on.

My friend's stud is 25 years old. (Hotrod's sire)
Hotrod is the last stud with the Jesse James bloodline in Ohio.
I made a deal to not cut off that bloodline.
I will only give breeding to Hotrod's previous owner.
He is taking the risk.
Not me.

Hotrod is my Barrel Racing prospect.
That's all I wanted to use him for.
Some trail riding, and shows on the side.
That horse is my best friend, and we have quite the bond.

He is quite sound thank you very much.
I have only been on his back twice.
I was not planning on getting on him until spring.
I know better then that.
His sister was broke the same way. 
She is a healthy, and sound 4 year old.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have always heard of the foals dieing of lethal white. The ONLY way (I have heard) that they live is if they have both blue eyes, and then they are normally deaf...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry if I offend you, but I also think it is wrong to breed him. I believe in only breeding the best, and certainly not one that carries a gene that should be wiped out of the genepool, IMO.

You told us you planned to breed widely, saying you would be "carful"? You said;
*I've got people wanting to breed to him when he's old enough.*

That implies you will be breeding to whatever. PLEASE, rethink allowing that genetic trait to be passed on and on and on. Just like horses with HYPP, they should NOT be bred.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I said people wanted to breed to him.
I did not say I was going to for sure.

Hotrod is one of the best.
He is one of the best bloodlined horses.

Look it up.
There is Lethal White horses.
Sound & healthy.
1 out of 4 Lethal White foals die..

I am not fighting about this anymore. 
So, just drop it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

No where to go with this but more arguments.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I said people wanted to breed to him.
> I did not say I was going to for sure.
> 
> Hotrod is one of the best.
> ...


I was always under the impression that lethal white is always fatal so when I read that I did the research. And it is ALWAYS fatal. It's also a very painful way for a foal to die. Now I did read that both parents would have to carry the gene for a baby to be born LWS. I included the below link in case you wanted to look at it.

APHA.Com - Lethal Whites


----------

